# Nokia's N96 to go on sale on October 1



## uppalpankaj (Aug 2, 2008)

The Nokia N96 will go on sale on October 1 this year in Europe...

Here is the link:
*www.mobileburn.com/news.jsp?Id=5034

@ dreamcatcher - You can read the above mentioned link for your reference as u had asked 4 it in the other thread...So I am posting...And sorry, I didn't mean 2 hurt u...I was just stating the facts that I came across to other forum members....Cheers!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 2, 2008)

Well,I know that the n96 is gonna launch on October 1st. Dead!!!


----------



## krates (Aug 2, 2008)

N96 = worthless if it is not priced wisely


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha.....The great N96 doesn't even have a Xenon flash......


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 2, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well,I know that the n96 is gonna launch on October 1st. Dead!!!



@dream...From ur post, it appeared that u were ignorant about the launch of Nokia N96....And stop praising SE and bashing Nokia coz no phone whether it is Nokia or SE is perfect....Each one has its good pts. and bad points...It is just a matter of which one suits ur requirements(NOKIA OR SE)...U must always go 4 the phone which has the features that match ur requirements irrespective of the brand....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude, that was a sarcastic comment. the n96 was supposed to be launched yesterday. Now O2 will get it in october.

yea, N96 is dead.Thanx to SE and samsung.


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 3, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Haha.....The great N96 doesn't even have a Xenon flash......


 
what will you do will xenon flash, are you going to shot pics & clips at niht, its a great phone man, believe or not.*www.ipmart-forum.com/images/smilies/lotpot.gif


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 3, 2008)

n96 is not dead ..just that it have a very able competitor is samsung innov8 ..  what se has to do with this ?  is xperia out ?  if we are talking abt c905, then its still a feature (dumb) phone, which has to beat samsung one in image department. I think se will do it this time, but u never know looking at k850i which took ages to come to terms ..

also shame on se on not providing vga video recording in c905 ..

competition is good, if it means better prices.  n96 has dual led flash which can be also used as video assist light during video recording. but yes, xenon flash would have been welcome. c905 has xenon + led flash.. that's the way to go as far as imaging devices are concerned .


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 3, 2008)

^Clear ur facts dude. C905 has vga recording!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 3, 2008)

XPERIA out first week of Sept in America.Dunno when the other countries will get it though.
Well,the C905 offers the same functionalities as the N96, now people have to choose between Symbian and function, and a price 100 euro less.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 3, 2008)

sushantvirdi said:


> ^Clear ur facts dude. C905 has vga recording!



give me a link saying so ..  proper official link .. not just speculations ..  get ur facts right ..


abt c905 

*smape.com/en/reviews/sony_ericsson/Sony_Ericsson_C905_cam-prev.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, the lens used by SE is quite capable of rendering VGA videos. But, SE is supposedly working on a "handy-cam" phone, which wil have HD recording 720x480.
Still cant comment till the retail version is out.

Btw, the phone uses a powerful processor. The phone shall render the video to VGA when viewed on TV through the tv-out port. Source:-Seworld admin.

Btw, sorry for the wrong info. C905 uses a Sony Exmor sensor as used in Sony DSLR's. Sorry for the inconvinience. In fact there are more than a few prototypes going around with many sensors.One even has a samsung sensor. The final product will have a Sony Exmor sensor.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 3, 2008)

by looks of it.. they look to be back on track with their cybershot line up .. still vga videos would have been perfect .. what the use of photoflash if recording is limited to qvga ..though sound is recorded in stereo ..

nokia 8mp news 

*www.symbian-freak.com/news/008/08/nokias_8_megapixel_monster.htm

looks like nokia will again come from back and take the crown ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 3, 2008)

Ya, u r right Yogi..

And when other brands such as Nokia and Samsung r launching phones with 16 M display, SE is stuck with its 262 K color display...The C905/C902 also has a 262 k color display...

And Nokia is all set 2 launch touch screen phones by the end of this year....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 3, 2008)

Hehe, this time SE kicks a$$. I really doubt Nokia will be able to come with an 8 mp phone by November, with their N96 releasing in October, it will be a kick in their own butt. Smape said that Nokia will release their 8 mp next year. Sony with their Exmor chip is expected to provide DSLR like performance.

Also, if nokia releases their 8 mp phone in say February, SE is going to launch an 8 mp full touch phone codenamed Hikaru then. Also Lg and Moto will be coming with their 8 mp phones. So we have an awesum battle ahead.

In the pipeline for SE in the next few months:-

1)Hikaru with 8 mp cam running UIQ 3.3/4
2)16 gb full touch walkman
3)Xperia X5(no idea whats it gonna be)

@yogi- the phone wil render the video in VGA when viewin in TV.So that answers yur question i guess. Next year is HD.

@uppal- SE and Samsung have the best screens in the mobile industry. It is impossible for anyone to differentiate between a 262/16m screen in a 2 inch screen. Number of colors is just a farce and is used to hoodwink ignorant users. The screens by SE and Samsung leave Nokia far behind in terms of quality. The quality can only increase with the introduction of higher resolution screens as in the Xperia.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 6, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> SE and Samsung have the best screens in the mobile industry. It is impossible for anyone to differentiate between a 262/16m screen in a 2 inch screen. Number of colors is just a farce and is used to hoodwink ignorant users. The screens by SE and Samsung leave Nokia far behind in terms of quality.



This is totally false and I don't agree to even an iota of it...The difference between a 262k and 16 M screen is easily visible...

I personally own a SE k750 with 262k screen and Nokia 6300 with 16 M display..The K750 cam results r better but as far as screen goes, Nokia's 6300 screen is far superior...The colors on the 16 M Nokia screen carry more detail, r more eyecatching and very striking...The colors look more vibrant and carry more punch on Nokia 6300's display  than SE K750's display...

This difference is easily noticeable...Even a noob can tell just by looking at both type of  screens irrespective of the screen size that 16M display is way better...

The only negative is that if u r having a 16 M display on a phone, the battery drains a little earlier than the battery of phone having a 262k display...My K750's battery lasts 2-2.5 days whereas my 6300's battery lasts for 1.5-2 days...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 6, 2008)

ROFL!!
You are comparing a 3 year old K750 screen to a 1 year old 6300 screen??? Awesum man!!! 

Now, take your 6300 and compare it to any SE phone, k660,w910,W890, whatever. And please share your expriences.Also, if you want, you can check out any damn review out there. you will get to know.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 6, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ROFL!!
> You are comparing a 3 year old K750 screen to a 1 year old 6300 screen??? Awesum man!!!
> 
> Now, take your 6300 and compare it to any SE phone, k660,w910,W890, whatever. And please share your expriences.Also, if you want, you can check out any damn review out there. you will get to know.



A 262k screen is always a 262k screen...The resolution of a 262k screen or a 16 M screen will remain the same only whether it is 2 years old or 1 year old. It basically refers 2 the no. of pixels on the display which will essentially remain the same...But no use arguing with u man as u r always biased....

No more comments 4m  my side now on this....


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 6, 2008)

nokia will be releasing a phone next yr with video recordign more than vga ..  ang they are planning to release 8mp cam phone by christmas ..  abt uiq .. isnt it the dead end?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 6, 2008)

@uppal.There are a lot of comparisons on the net. Check them out. 

@yogi-no 8 mp hones by nokia this year. Nokia and  moto going to release their 8 mp phones next year. Nokia does not have a 8 mp matrix yet. SE is going to announce Paris replacement, Hicaru, 8 mp smartphone with 3 inch vga display running UIQ 4 and full touch. Also a W960 replacement is in the works and to be announced soon.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 6, 2008)

looks like c905 party is going to be spoiled by samsung innov8 ..


----------



## krates (Aug 7, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> A 262k screen is always a 262k screen...The resolution of a 262k screen or a 16 M screen will remain the same only whether it is 2 years old or 1 year old. It basically refers 2 the no. of pixels on the display which will essentially remain the same...But no use arguing with u man as u r always biased....
> 
> No more comments 4m  my side now on this....



Uppal me on your side

One n00b told me that you can't differ between 262K colours and 16 Million colours after seeing the 5610 XM i can bet even a class 5th student will be able to judge the difference

and if you don't believe me try to look at a gradient pic ....

and the guys saying that K550I or something like that got brilliant screen it is not that it is just boosted brightness


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2008)

*www.smape.com/en/news/interesting/28655.html

interesting read abt 3.5mm jack & dedicated audio chip in walkman phones ..


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well, the lens used by SE is quite capable of rendering VGA videos. But, SE is supposedly working on a "handy-cam" phone, which wil have HD recording 720x480.
> Still cant comment till the retail version is out.
> 
> Btw, the phone uses a powerful processor. The phone shall render the video to VGA when viewed on TV through the tv-out port. Source:-Seworld admin.
> ...



Dream , i dont want to argue with you in SE / NOKIA , But you should know what you're saying . 

Do you know what "dslr " means ? What do you mean by DSLR Sensor ? If you know even little bit about photography then you'd know that DSLR Is  whole different breed.

First of all , almost every nikon / canon DSLR user APS Sized sensor. Which is slightly smaller than a 35mm films size . Few high end dslr uses full frame sized( same size as 35mm )sensor . Now tell me , where would they fit that large sensor in a camera phone ?

Even if they somehow fit it , they'd need enough space for the lights to focus on sensor , so the phone will be thicker than even most camera out there.

So what's the solution ? Shrink the sensor ? Oh no , that'll again make each pixel smaller and thus lower light sensitivity resulting in higher noise. Now try to remove noise aggressively and you'll get soft picture without details . 

And what do you think , its 8 megapixel , so it must be better than 5 megapixel. Wrong wrong wrong . Megapixel can only increase the resolution of a picture , NOT , I REPEAT NOT QUALITY. And increasing only megapixel without actually advancing the sensor will only decrease image quality. Even the increased resolution is useless because after all , you'll be seeing it on a QVGA Screen on cell or WXGA Screen on computer  .You know , nikon's top end dslr's resolution is ONLY 12 megapixel , where as their consumer oriented coolpix tops at 14 megapixel . Do you think coolpix takes better picture than D300 ?


I really wish phone manufacturers to stop the magapixel race and start making actuallly capable camera. Kudos to SE For trying it with autofocus or xenon flash.  Now i want is a camera with good optical zoom , even if thats 2mpix.



And about the screen  : no matter what you do , and how much you increase brightness , a 265k screen is a 265 k screen. That is it'll show less , far less color gradation than a 16m color screen. Newer SE screen have great brightness . But if you compare both screen side by side with a same picture ( with subtle color gradation like petals ) you can easily see the difference. A lot of detail will be missing on 265k no matter how bright it may look.  



By the way , nokia will indeed launch a 8mp cam at around same time as c905, and start shipping immediately , This has been confirmed by elder . Nokia used this strategy very successfully in n82 vs k850i fight. So there's very little reason to doubt it. But still we shouldn't fight with only speculation.

Winting for your reply dream .


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @uppal.There are a lot of comparisons on the net. Check them out.
> 
> @yogi-no 8 mp phones by nokia this year. Nokia and moto going to release their 8 mp phones next year. Nokia does not have a 8 mp matrix yet. SE is going to announce Paris replacement, Hicaru, 8 mp smartphone with 3 inch vga display running UIQ 4 and full touch. Also a W960 replacement is in the works and to be announced soon.



@dream - Just give me the links of those comparisons that u r talking abt which prove that 16 M disp and 262 k display r the same...I couldn't find any.....16 M display is definitely better than 262k one as it has more resolution (no. of pixels) than a 262k one...

And when u talk abt something, do give some concrete evidence to prove what u r saying..Don't unnecessarily post wrong information that u can't prove..Do give me the links to the comparisons if any...



krates said:


> Uppal me on your side
> 
> One n00b told me that you can't differ between 262K colours and 16 Million colours after seeing the 5610 XM i can bet even a class 5th student will be able to judge the difference
> 
> ...


 
  @krates - Thanks Krates..Atleast u understood what I was trying 2 say and u have an unbiased perspective….



Tamoghno said:


> Dream , i dont want to argue with you in SE / NOKIA , But you should know what you're saying .
> 
> ……………..
> 
> ...



+10....This is absolutely correct...I agree with u totally...


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

@tamoghno.....

well said.... atleast dreamcatcher would see light.....


no i dont think so...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> Dream , i dont want to argue with you in SE / NOKIA , But you should know what you're saying .
> 
> Do you know what "dslr " means ? What do you mean by DSLR Sensor ? If you know even little bit about photography then you'd know that DSLR Is  whole different breed.
> 
> ...




Are you some god-gifted soul who knows evrything about photography??
I meant that the C905 uses the same make of the sensor as used in the Sony DSLR camera.It obviously is a shrinked and a much smaller version of the sensor used in the DSLRs.Please read what i have said and comment.In fact, it has been confirmed by Sony themselves. The sensors made by Sony are made according to the needs of the user, and the sample pics have no noise or loss of detail whatsoever, so I should presume that you do yopur homework first before commenting on my remarks.

have a look at this and stop barking:-

*www.phonemag.com/sony-ericsson-cyber-shot-w61s-01531.php

Se C905 has being designed by SE japan, and so will be the future products, thus providing greater functionalities and productivity to the end user.The C905 and the W61 uses the same bloody sensor. I hope I got this through your head.

Now why are you going on about megapixels??8 mp pics are larger in dimensions and provide a better view of the object in proposition.Thus providing the user with more depth and insight into the image due to its greater resolution. If you use the same sensor to make 3 mp and 5 mp cams its quite obvious that the interpolated pics will look bad. The sensor plays a big role in this part.The better the sensor the better will be the image reproduction and thus better will be the pic.Dont act as if you are the know all here and all others are bloody fools.

About the screen.I have compared my K850 and the N95 side by side, the K850 has better colors, much saturated images.Period. And yea, i dint even bother to bring in the N82 here. Please guys, if you have some sense, you will actually compare a 16m nokia phone with the latest in the SE serie phones. you cant compare a nokia with a k550 and start jumping.SE displays are the best in the business and are recognized by reviewers worldwide. Enough said.


Yea, right.nokia doesnt have a 8 mp sensor yet dude.they are gonna buy one from samsung and initially release it next year or by Christmas.By that time C905 will be selling like hot cakes. Whatever Eldar said is crap. Please look through other sites before commenting.Thanx. And anyways, do you think Nokia would actually launch an 8 mp phone with their N96 releasing on October the 1st?? think again  .Cheers.

Oh,btw.Se also releasing an 8 mp smartphone in december.the P5i, which was cancelled, now comes back in an 8 mp avatar,with VGA recording, 8gb nternal memory and expandable.Will be running UIQ and is obviously touchscreen. Thnx.


----------



## krates (Aug 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> About the screen.I have compared my K850 and the N95 side by side, the K850 has better colors, much saturated images.Period. And yea, i dint even bother to bring in the N82 here. Please guys, if you have some sense, you will actually compare a 16m nokia phone with the latest in the SE serie phones. you cant compare a nokia with a k550 and start jumping.SE displays are the best in the business and are recognized by reviewers worldwide. Enough said.



the thing i would like to say is this SE phones have just brightness boosted up and nothing else

do you think you will say and expect us to believe ?

if you have some visual proof for that than post here and then only people here will believe

16M are far more better than 262k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea, you prove that 16m is better than 256k. Ok then.I wont be able to post any comparisons this week, but i promise to provide comparitive visuals of the n82 with the k850 come monday.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2008)

Please don't start Nokia vs SE war again.


----------



## utsav (Aug 14, 2008)

Arey dream thand rakh . The diff b/w  256k and 16m screen is not big visually


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Yea, you prove that 16m is better than 256k. Ok then.I wont be able to post any comparisons this week, but i promise to provide comparitive visuals of the n82 with the k850 come monday.


Whats the use Dream , u & myself and many others know N82 brightness is slightly low due to Nokia setting it in the firmware.
Unless u hack N82, the brightness will be low compared to phones like N95 etc.

But anyway this whole thing has become pointless.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2008)

comon,
this is not about nokia or se this is about 256k and 16m display! NOT MUCH difference
@dream 
rightly said in a handheld device increasing the resolution is better than the no. of colours
i agree to dream

here is a question
whos display is better nokia 6300 or n73 answer wisely and do right the reason in support


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Nokia 6300 anyday.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2008)

but i woul preffer n73 cause bigger size though res is same


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 15, 2008)

16m screen is better than 262k when watching videos .. i used to watch movies on n73me using smart movie player .. and do find a lot of difference in  colours when those same movies were watched on n82 ..


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

As Yogi said , i noticed the same thing when i upgraded to N82 from N73me.

From far away both the displays looked same , but when held in my hands i can easily see the difference. 
The thing is u have too look it with ur own eyes to believe it.

The funny part is that when i looked at both the displays as online pics they both looked same but when i looked them upclose i could clearly see the difference.

Its just that taking pics of things never accurately reproduces the same color 100% with the digicams we have in our hands.

As i said before look at both of them with your own eyes.


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> here is a question
> whos display is better nokia 6300 or n73 answer wisely and do right the reason in support





dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Nokia 6300 anyday.



you were expecting us to say N73 ? 



btw 

When you watch movies + videos etc there will lot's of diffrence even if you see the same image captured from N73 and watch it in N95 there is gonna be a lot of diffrence

the best device i have figured out for watching pics is N80 

it's resolution is more hence it support more colours to come in a small screen 

the N96 best part is it has got DUAL CPU's and it will kick ass any phone

the thing i would like to mention is this

C905 and INN0V8 only got a 8MP cam more and nothing else

C905 is out of the competition as N96 can beat it easily in everything except cam

but INN0V8 is the most feature rich phone

but i will still choose N96 over it because INN0V8 looks damn cheap phone 

china phones like blabbering of it's feature's

and N96 is supposed to have the same audio chip as that of N91 beat that 

5MP for me is enough for a phone


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2008)

krates said:


> you were expecting us to say N73 ?



yep and u shoul considering the size



krates said:


> the best device i have figured out for watching pics is N80
> 
> it's resolution is more hence it support more colours to come in a small screen



what do u actully mean by more colours in small screen it is rather more pixles in small size.....and n80 has 256k colour screen so RESOLUTION matters......not only putting some 16m colours and increasing the brightness would do AND remember that nokia 7710 {640x320}


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Lol, you guys were comparing the colours, not the screen.

What about visibilty under the sun??......

And yes....Its very nice to see when these threads get offtopic.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

I can easily make out the difference between a 16 million and 262 K screen.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, the overall screen quality is a combination of many things......Not just 16million colours....

Just like the same way - Higher the megapixels, doesn't mean better picture.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

offcourse it depends on a lot of things, but watching videos and images on 16 million screen is more pleasurable than the old 262 K.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> offcourse it depends on a lot of things, but watching videos and images on 16 million screen is more pleasurable than the old 262 K.


One question, which screens have higher refresh rate (low response time)?? 262K or 16M?? I mean comparatively.

Lower the response time, the better it is for atleast watching videos....Thats all I can say.

If I'm wrong, then I'll be more than happy if someone corrects me....


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^^no idea

and any thing mor than 45hz will do to watch a video at 30 fps...this is my thought correct me if  i am wrong

and any thing mor than 45hz will do to watch a video at 30 fps...this is my thought correct me if  i am wrong

but for sure it would b lot more than mere 40 or 50hz lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Me too have no idea about the refresh rate.

I watch videos on my Nokia 5700 turning off all the room lights, it's fantastic.
I have tried the same using an N73, but they don't seem so crisp.

I want to say the colour reproduction on 16 M is truly awesome. Regading the refresh rate i have no idea at all.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 15, 2008)

@gagandeep bet visibility under sun nothing can beat nokia i mean nokia 1100 or 2100 lol {offtopic}


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

@krates

Dude, we're already getting an 8mp touch Smartphone  codenamed as Hecaro or Hikaru.  N96 killed.  And you can also include INNOV8 into the list of the murderers.

If you're comparing C905 vs INNOV8, then don't forget that C905 is the ultimate camera phone. INNOV8 isn't having Xenon flash. People who need an ultimate camera phone will indeed be very happy to buy the C905. 

As far as the future of Symbian UIQ is concerned, I'm pretty sure that it will be in the market atleast for the next 1.5 years.

Personally, I don't think that it is the right time for N96. Indeed it is a great phone but it is coming into the market late. If it would have launched some months ago, then it would have really got a nice open market to be sold in.

People may prefer INNOV8 and Hecaro over it.



MasterMinds said:


> @gagandeep bet visibility under sun nothing can beat nokia i mean nokia 1100 or 2100 lol {offtopic}


Nice one dude....

Talking about the colour phones, SE really got a very good sun visibility compared to Nokia fones.



krates said:


> and N96 is supposed to have the same audio chip as that of N91 beat that


Yeah, it is **supposed** 

The audio chipped Nokia N81 didn't even sound better than the SE K850i......


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Talking about the colour phones, SE really got a very good sun visibility compared to Nokia fones.


Any proof ???

Gsmarena rates Nokia over SE for visibility under sun. Its mentioned various times in mobile phone reviews.

But  Apple's iPhone (/3G) has the best screen.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Any proof ???
> 
> Gsmarena rates Nokia over SE for visibility under sun. Its mentioned various times in mobile phone reviews.
> 
> But  Apple's iPhone (/3G) has the best screen.


Even I've read that once in G700 preview.

On an average, SE is still better. Look at the N72....

Brightness, SE leads...with way better brightness.

Screen comparison of Nokia 5700 and SE G700: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92674 by Krazzy.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Even I've read that once in G700 preview.
> 
> On an average, SE is still better. Look at the N72....
> 
> ...



gagandeep i am not talking about  one or two specific phones but in an average.

Gsmarena has mentioned Nokia (as a company) possessing the best visibility under sun various times in its reviews.

Only the Iphone (/3G) beats it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL... 5700 screen is worse than the 6300 and does not come close   to its SE counterparts.You can go on blabbering it to yourself, but fact is, there is no visible difference in the scree quality.In fact,SE offers a scatchproof screen made of mineral glass. ZN5 is rated the best screens in the business.CHeck Zn5s review in mobile-review.

@krates.What does N96 have except a larger screen and symbian that C905 doesnt have?? Answer my question and i will show you a list of things that N96 lacks.And dont even compare than crap to the Innov8.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

Mobile review ZN5
_Display
The phone utilizes a 2.4-inch TFT display capable of 240x320 pixel resolution and 262 K colors. As far as colors go, it’s fairly decent, especially indoors, where this screen looks like a clear winner against most other units out there. *Though, it does get washed out in the sun*, but thanks to its size it manages to keep information readable._


But anyway Dream its no use arguing with you , even if almost every user says 16m is better than 262k , you still won't believe it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

Nopes.I wont believe it.Coz i believe what i see. 

Well, as you can see, its better than most units out there.Tho indoors.But doesnt matter. 

Can this topic be closed??I guess evryone now knows that the N96 is gonna retail from the 1st.


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL... 5700 screen is worse than the 6300 and does not come close   to its SE counterparts.You can go on blabbering it to yourself, but fact is, there is no visible difference in the scree quality.In fact,SE offers a scatchproof screen made of mineral glass. ZN5 is rated the best screens in the business.CHeck Zn5s review in mobile-review.



ZN5 is of motorola



> @krates.What does N96 have except a larger screen and symbian that C905 doesnt have?? Answer my question and i will show you a list of things that N96 lacks.And dont even compare than crap to the Innov8.



But don't compare that DUMB java C905 it is only good in camera

N96 is winner in these cases

1. C905 is 136g and N96 125g
2. C905 got 2.4 inch screen N96 2.8 inch screen
3. C905 got 30 received, dialed and missed calls and N96 got 30 days call record
4. N96 got dual CPU's
5. C905 got 160 mb internal memory where N96 got 16 gig internal memory 
6. C905 got Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps where N96 got Class 32, 107 / 64.2 kbps
7. C905 got Class 10, 236.8 kbps edge where N96 got Class 32, 296 kbps; DTM Class 11, 177 kbps
8.  *DVB-H TV broadcast receiver N96 got 
*7. 3.5 mm jack

And the major diffrence is N96 got *SYMBIAN S60 rel. 3.2

^^ *this difference is enough for me to choose N96.

now tell in which way C905 is better ?
except cam

And about INN0V8 what does N96 lacks except the cam ??? 

that N96 is looking crap infront of it

1. N96 got better looks ofcourse
2. DVB-H reciever
3. N96 is gonna be faster than INN0V8 as N96 got dual CPU's .

plz don't tell me things like divx and all they all can be installed in N96

Buisness card scanner

^^ this small thing is just a software based thing even installed in my N73


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

ROFL!!!

Now you are comparing the weight??? Also check the dimensions.C905 is amller that way
Yea,Bigger screen.
Umm,where did you see the C905 having the 30 day missed call thingy?? Its not yet in production.
What do you know aout the C905 CPU???
ABout Edge and GPRS, its impossible to get that kind of speed.So its useless.Those classes are just gimmicks.
Yea DVB-h .Wont bother indian markets anyway.

Okk.C905 has DLNA
Cam with xenon flash.
GPS with geotagging
Better battery(most important feature)
Scratch proof screen
Is about 10000 bucks cheaper than the N96. 

Enough for me.


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

> Is about 10000 bucks cheaper than the N96.


when N95 8GIG can be priced at 6k more from the normal N95

then why cannot N96 be priced at 10k more as it has 16gig memory

and what about 3.5 MM JACK and C905 only got 30 MISSED , RECIEVED AND DIALED CALL have a look here

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_c905-2427.php

AND AND AND 1 MORE THING N96 GOT DEDICATED MUSIC KEYS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

STFU fanboy n00bs 

Whats the expected price ???


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> STFU fanboy n00bs



i am not a fanboy 

i am going to sell my N73 soon for I450

as i am not much concerned about camera..............


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2008)

i450 is great my friend has bought it. awesome sound.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2008)

Very good decision Krates.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> STFU fanboy n00bs


An classic example of how even bystanders get labeled and made to join the _club _if they stick their neck a bit too far


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

STFU Krates....

Let Hecaro be launched, you'll see how hard it will kick on Nokia's butt....

@MetalheadGautham

Expected price of C905 is 22K and of N96 is 35K++ (450pounds in UK).


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> STFU Krates....
> 
> Let Hecaro be launched, you'll see how hard it will kick on Nokia's butt....





and Nokia will sleep nokia will not make any phone

nokia will get scared of hecaro 

people will say hecaro launch ho raha saari company band karo 

n00b everytime every SE phone is killed By a nokia in terms of features

the only feature rich phone of SE is P1I and X1


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 16, 2008)

How does you think n96 will be nokia's flagship phone of 2009. 

n96 is meant to be just a VIDEO device. Thats why it comes with 16gb memory + men card plot + "stand" for viewing video + DVB - H + Dual led flash (  used for VIDEO recording ). I personally think it may replace N95 8gb.
Even n95 8gb is more powerful than n96. N96 lacks graphics chip , and comes with lower capacity battery . 

Nokia is not stupid that they'll put a relatively less powerful phone in their top end. In fact elder(mobilereview.com) has said many times that 8mp cam is coming . E71 showed where nokia can push their hardware. We should expect same kind of hardware advancement in Nseries soon.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 16, 2008)

No one said that N96 is the flagship of 2009.its thew flagship of 2008.So nokia wont be releasing any hgh end phones this year with 8 mp as far as the saying goes. Atleast not until christmas.Thats almosrt 3 months after the C905. Also in january you will have the hicaru by SE.8 mp smartphone..hmmmm... Next year will see a candybar 8 mp in mid may and then a flasgship 10.2 mp phone in october with 3x optical zoom and hd recording.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah, nokia will not release 8mp phone this year , cos if it does, then c905 is dead .. hee hee .. seriously, anyone looking for a cam phone should wait till feb next yr .. sony coming with 10mp cybershot .. nokia , moto and lg too coming with their 8mp ones .. wait & watch is preferred ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 16, 2008)

No wait and watch for me.C905 it will be. 

I am a bit confused over the C905 or the W902 tho.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> No wait and watch for me.C905 it will be.
> 
> I am a bit confused over the C905 or the W902 tho.


C905 anyday dude......

You'll also get Wi-fi and GPS. Sound quality is also going to be good......


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> C905 anyday dude......
> 
> You'll also get Wi-fi and GPS. Sound quality is also going to be good......



Quite interesting to note: Now that SE is introducing Wifi and GPS to its upcoming models, the SE fanboys are happy to see that. 

However during the famous N82 vs K850i thread of 400+ posts, SE fanboys used to swear that GPS and Wifi are not really required


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 16, 2008)

Umm...i never said that wifi and gps are required.So I was contemplating on the W902. Please see before posting.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 16, 2008)

STFU all of you n00bs  ! The best phone in the world is Nokia 1100. The quality of its display will make you turn of your HDTV. The sound quality of the speaker will make you sell your Bang & Olufsen system. It's call quality makes actual face to face talking sound less clear. And the battery life will put your cars Exide to shame. All other phones suck in comparison. 

Get the 1100. Or die!!!


----------



## krates (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ n00b the best phone is

*www.design-technology.org/telephone4.JPG

no phone can ever beat that phone


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^lol one can beat and that is the phone with trashed cans and some thread


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^^ Noone can beat face to face conversation. 

Beat that


----------



## krates (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ 

heart to heart conversation

when in love .............

nothing beats that....................................


----------

